# Meds for Inducing periods for OE v inducing periods for DE -irregular periods



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello folks 
I wondered if anyone had their periods induced in time for cycling. 
If so what meds were used and what dosage? 

Many thanks. Babydust to you all. 

x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

This is old but did you ever get a response on another thread perhaps. I would like to know as well..


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I did OE FETs and had norethisterone to induce a period and busereline to down reg (with oestrogen pills to build a lining).

Xxx


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Cloudy


----------



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Mum2m - I was given provera which induced periods.


----------

